# what kind of MPG you guys/girls getting?



## 97alty (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi all, I recently put on snow tires and did an oil change, and my gas mileage went down from like 32 to 26. It also started snowing and cold weather came here too at the same time...
What should I do? Could it be like bad oil change or something to that extend?


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Looking at your "MPG" link in your signature [ 1997 Nissan Altima - Fillup history - MPGTune.Com - Track your car or truck gas mileage (MPG) online so you know real miles per gallon your vehicle gets ], your Altima has gotten around 26~27 mpg before. I has a lot to do with how the car is driven and the time of year. Cars always get worse gas mileage in the winter time due to cold weather and different fuel formulations.


----------



## nearkolob (Dec 1, 2007)

Altima SSS is absolutely right. They put additives in fuel in the winter. Otherwise simply idling your car to warm it up can significantly reduce MPG. 

I have a 93 Altima GXE Auto and I only get about 22 MPG


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

With my 94 Altima GXE I've been getting bewtween 23 to 25 mpg with about a 70% highway and 30% city driving mix. Haven't taken it on a long trip, so would estimate maybe 28 mph with near 100% highway driving.


----------



## mc60170 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a 1994 Altima GXE with 156,700 miles. I got the car second hand with Michelin Energy tires which were inflated to 40 psi. That got me about 30 mpg. The ride was teeth chattering - not very comfortable 

As I started to check the car out, I realized that these tires were over-inflated. I dropped them down to 32 psi (still a lilttle hire than recommended). My milage dropped to about 28 mpg. Recently I got new tires - Michelin Pilot AS which I think are terrific for handling and all-weather. With the new tires I seem to be getting about 26-27 mpg. 

Most of my driving is highway (85% highway / 15% city). 

I had the car in for a tune-up (new wires, new plugs, new air filter, new fuel filter) and an oil change. Hoping I might get an mpg boost.


----------



## 86fiveoh (Apr 22, 2008)

driving like a complete ass i get 24.2, lol, but usually i pull allot better than that


----------



## Iceman00 (Jul 24, 2006)

About a constant 28-30 rural/city mix.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

i dont even get that, i get real bad gas milage, i think im running rich, about 3 or 4 people have told me that ive been running rich, and i know im not getting full potential, what can i do?


----------

